# NGTE Pyestock - Abandoned testing facility



## SONAR (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Gang, haven't posted in a while been busy working loads recently ;-(

My latest project ; 

NGTE Pyestock

Bit of History .. For over fifty years, Pyestock was host to the development and testing of gas turbine engines. From the 1950s through to the 1970s, it was the largest facility of its type in Europe, and the design, experimentation and testing at Pyestock helped to usher in the jet age. From running up Concorde's Olympus jet engines in a simulated supersonic conditions through to the endurance checking of every gas turbine installed in the ships of the Royal Navy, Pyestock's credentials were extremely impressive. Check out the photos...

If you would like more info go to Simon Cornwell website : http://www.ngte.co.uk/home.htm

Visited over two trips, still want to go back for more. The place is HUGE and holds so many treasures! I was using my brand new new 8mm Fisheye for most shots as I got it the week before  Very happy with it. I think it works very well and brings a new aspect into industrial Urbex.

Anyway on with the photos - hope you enjoy ; 






'stairway to heaven'










a test of my nerves getting up here!




















http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2755/4106434553_34ae5e86db_b.jpg[img]

[img]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2650/4107205312_1d46cfb9a8_b.jpg

The Jackpot in my eyes  










The rest can be found on my Flickr


----------



## chubs (Nov 17, 2009)

lovely stuff, i like the loo of pyestock i should get down there.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 17, 2009)

Chubs !! Waiting can be very messy,i suggest you use the Lav in your own house mate !!!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 17, 2009)

SONAR !!!!
Smashing stuff mate.Pics are really top notch-with or without HDR-Love the pic of the crane control cabin.Will have a chat with Newage about this site !! 'COS I WANNA GO !!!!


----------



## mookster (Nov 17, 2009)

*joins the Pyestock queue*

great pics there


----------



## TK421 (Nov 17, 2009)

Not a massive fan of HDR, but I really like your photos there mate. Great site!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Loverly site of snaps -that new lens indeed works well -some of the best I've seen of Pyestock


----------



## cgull123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great shots, colours are superb. I dont get the bendy straight lines with my 10mm!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 18, 2009)

Most excellent shots there truly different from the normal stuff we see on here and well beyond my capabilities. Well done. 
Off to Flickr now


----------



## hpipe (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pics, even with the HDR.

Love the angle on Cell 3 West. And Cell 2's engine for the win! Did you crawl through and shoot the spray carriage?


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Nov 18, 2009)

Probably about to make myself unpopular.

I'm close to being in need of a twin eye bath off the back of _most_ of those pics. Both techniques used are, imo, among those for which there is a specific scenario for use, and as such should be limited to use within those parameters. Super wide lenses that distort the hell out of everything and HDR that takes a picture out of the realms of photography and into the scope of digital art. It's a little too much for EVERY shot I'd say.

Criticism out of the way, the last two pics work very well with the wide angle and even the HDR of the last pic is curtailed enough so as to be palatable, I think the blown out white of the mid ground floor area probably helps that particular picture out, makes it a little less obviously HDR.

Kudos for making the trips. Glad you're having fun and out there exploring. Don't take my comments as a personal attack, they're not. Don't let what I've said discourage you either, also not the intention, rather it's just an opinion, and one to which you're very welcome to disagree.

Thanks,

JD


----------



## hpipe (Nov 18, 2009)

hpipe said:


> Great pics, even with the HDR.
> 
> Love the angle on Cell 3 West. And Cell 2's engine for the win! Did you crawl through and shoot the spray carriage?



Fair points JD. My 'even with the HDR' was sort of saying 'I hate the HDR, but the composition is making some of these shots shine'.

Is the Cell 2 shot actually HDR? I'm sure you could lightpaint that shot in there easily enough.

JD, you must have a regular need for wangle on your usual adventures. Whats your limit? 10mm? In 'round places' you end up with an unintentional fisheye shot if you go too wide, right??


----------



## SONAR (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the comments so far guys. I don't ever take anything the wrong way anymore since my 28DL ruck!

Jondoe_264 - I've taken on board what you said mate thanks, but i would like to say its not on EVERY shot man! If you have a look on my Flickr you will see more as well - you would have seen in my original post that my 8mm fisheye arrived that week and all i wanted to do was use it(still managed to take a few without). At the end of the day I want to be a photographic artist and Pyestock brought the HDR out in me ;-) and I love Digital art also. 

hpipe - Cell 2 shot is not HDR man and is Lightpainted mate ;-) also I did look through to the spray canon but time was ticking! next trip.....

Looking forward to my next trip now 

Nick


----------

